# CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW FESTIVAL SAT MAY 2ND



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

BROWN SOCIETY &
"STEP UP JOBS TRAINING PROGRAM"
OPERATED BY PROTEUS INC/WITTMAN VILLAGE COMMUNITY CENTER

WE ARE HAVING A CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW FESTIVAL
ON SAT MAY 2ND
IT WILL BE AT VISALIA'S GOLDEN WEST HIGH SCHOOL
WE ARE HAVING A HOP
THREE CLASSES FOR $300 EACH
A BEST OF SHOW FOR $300 & A TROPHY 
AND IT'S NOT A CINCO DE MAYO FESTIVAL !
WITH OUT THE MEXICAN MUSIC 
AND THE DANCERS 

THIS IS A FUNDRAISER FOR THE STEP UP JOB TRAINING PROGRAM
SO I HOPE ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS MAKE IT OUT TO THIS ONE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

THIS IS A TRAINING PROGRAM FOR YOUTH AT RISK OF JOINING GANGS.
THEY PLACE THE YOUTH AT REAL LIFE TRAINING SITES 
WHERE THEY GET TRAINING AND MENTORING FROM THE EMPLOYERS.

THE MONEY WE GET IS TO PAY THE KIDS FOR WORKING
THERE IS 40 KID NOW IN THE PROGRAM 
AND THEY ARE EXPECTING MORE BY SUMMER

I WILL BE GETTING MORE INFO. ON BEING A SPONSOR 
WE WILL BE OFFERING BOOTHS $100 FOR REG. SALES $200 FOR FOOD BOOTHS
PRE REG. $20 AND $25 DAY OF SHOW FOR CARS AND TRUCKS
$15 AND $20 FOR THE BIKES AND MOTORCYCLES

OVER THIRTY CATEGORIES! WE WILL BE GIVING OUT OVER 100 TROPHIES! $1200.00 IN CASH PRIZES!!!!

CALL GABINO FROM BROWN SOCIETY FOR MORE INFO @ 559-723-6010 OR JUAN G. FROM THE "STEP UP" PROGRAM @ 559-733-5423.

WE LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE OUT THERE TO HELP SUPPORT THIS EVENT !


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:0 :0   :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 4 2009, 10:18 PM~12911037
> *THIS IS A TRAINING PROGRAM FOR YOUTH AT RISK OF JOINING  GANGS.
> THEY PLACE THE YOUTH AT REAL LIFE TRAINING SITES
> WHERE THEY GET TRAINING AND MENTORING  FROM THE EMPLOYERS.
> ...


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 4 2009, 11:36 PM~12911840
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

you got my support Gabino


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Feb 5 2009, 08:24 AM~12913237
> *you got my support Gabino
> *


THANKS


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 4 2009, 09:53 PM~12910674
> *BROWN SOCIETY &
> "STEP UP JOBS TRAINING PROGRAM"
> OPERATED BY PROTEUS INC/WITTMAN VILLAGE COMMUNITY CENTER
> ...


    
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 4 2009, 11:36 PM~12911840
> *
> *


See you there Cook? :biggrin:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

you know i'll be there!!!!!!!!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 5 2009, 10:22 AM~12914191
> *See you there Cook? :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Feb 5 2009, 11:59 AM~12915031
> *you know i'll be there!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:   
THANKS!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 4 2009, 10:18 PM~12911037
> *THIS IS A TRAINING PROGRAM FOR YOUTH AT RISK OF JOINING  GANGS.
> THEY PLACE THE YOUTH AT REAL LIFE TRAINING SITES
> WHERE THEY GET TRAINING AND MENTORING  FROM THE EMPLOYERS.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Feb 5 2009, 04:12 PM~12917393
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 5 2009, 03:52 PM~12917825
> *
> *


here's the after party gonna be its my b-day that day :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Feb 5 2009, 07:29 PM~12919362
> *here's the after party gonna be its my b-day that day :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL GET U A PINATA !


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 5 2009, 06:42 PM~12919529
> *I'LL GET U A PINATA !
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 4 2009, 09:53 PM~12910674
> *BROWN SOCIETY &
> "STEP UP JOBS TRAINING PROGRAM"
> OPERATED BY PROTEUS INC/WITTMAN VILLAGE COMMUNITY CENTER
> ...


 :0 
:0 :0 
:0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 6 2009, 01:24 AM~12923099
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IMPALA LOCO (Sep 25, 2007)

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE!!!!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA LOCO_@Feb 6 2009, 03:26 PM~12928208
> *HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE!!!!
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 6 2009, 06:21 PM~12929891
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 6 2009, 09:53 PM~12931419
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 5 2009, 10:22 AM~12914191
> *See you there Cook? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:   u will see me there, god willing COOK1970 will b ready by then...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 7 2009, 01:18 AM~12932898
> *:biggrin:     u will see me there, god willing COOK1970 will b ready by then...
> *


  So whats new for 09 MR COOK? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA LOCO_@Feb 6 2009, 02:26 PM~12928208
> *HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:   :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 7 2009, 01:18 AM~12932898
> *:biggrin:     u will see me there, god willing COOK1970 will b ready by then...
> *


   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 7 2009, 02:25 AM~12933063
> * So whats new for 09  MR COOK? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


well dont want to talk about it. i just need to do it :biggrin: :biggrin: you will have to see because u need to judge it


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

SOME OF THE BROWN SOCIETY CLUB








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 7 2009, 11:28 PM~12939638
> *SOME OF THE BROWN SOCIETY CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

SO FAR SO GOOD :biggrin: 
LOOKING GOOD FROM ALL SIDES


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

bump for this show can't wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Feb 8 2009, 10:38 PM~12947321
> *bump for this show can't wait!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 8 2009, 12:12 AM~12939578
> *well dont want to talk about it. i just need to do it :biggrin:  :biggrin: you will have to see because u need to judge it
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 8 2009, 12:28 AM~12939638
> *SOME OF THE BROWN SOCIETY CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


Looking kind of tall there Gabino :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 9 2009, 08:45 PM~12956169
> *    :thumbsup:
> *


just dont bumb me up to full :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: /


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 9 2009, 11:45 PM~12958999
> *just dont bumb me up to full :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: /
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: We will see


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

HOW FAR FROM SAC????


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@Feb 10 2009, 01:33 AM~12959850
> *    HOW FAR FROM SAC????
> *


ABT 4 1/2 HRS
45MIN SOUTH OF FRESNO


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 10 2009, 09:10 PM~12967808
> *ABT 4 1/2 HRS
> 45MIN SOUTH OF FRESNO
> *



THANKS !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 4 2009, 09:53 PM~12910674
> *BROWN SOCIETY &
> "STEP UP JOBS TRAINING PROGRAM"
> OPERATED BY PROTEUS INC/WITTMAN VILLAGE COMMUNITY CENTER
> ...


CLASSES FOR THE HOP ARE 
SINGLE PUMP
DOUBLE PUMP
RADICAL "ANY CAR OR TRUCK THAT LOCKS UP HIGHER THAN 37inch. IN THE REAR"
IF ANY VEHICLE GETS STUCK "THEY ARE NOT HOPPING"
3 ENTRIES TO MAKE A CLASS FOR THE PAY OUT
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

Sounds like Visa is the place to be on May 2nd. :thumbsup: 

We'll take a few cars out. :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 11 2009, 09:51 AM~12972360
> *CLASSES FOR THE HOP ARE
> SINGLE PUMP
> DOUBLE PUMP
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Feb 11 2009, 11:41 PM~12980308
> *Sounds like Visa is the place to be on May 2nd.  :thumbsup:
> 
> We'll take a few cars out. :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 11 2009, 11:52 PM~12980442
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Feb 11 2009, 10:41 PM~12980308
> *Sounds like Visa is the place to be on May 2nd.  :thumbsup:
> 
> We'll take a few cars out. :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Feb 12 2009, 02:49 PM~12985175
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 11 2009, 11:53 PM~12980455
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Feb 13 2009, 12:25 AM~12990653
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 13 2009, 03:06 PM~12995485
> *ttt
> *


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 13 2009, 02:06 PM~12995485
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 12 2009, 10:54 PM~12990424
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Feb 14 2009, 10:36 AM~13001706
> * TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 4 2009, 09:53 PM~12910674
> *BROWN SOCIETY &
> "STEP UP JOBS TRAINING PROGRAM"
> OPERATED BY PROTEUS INC/WITTMAN VILLAGE COMMUNITY CENTER
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 15 2009, 02:48 AM~13007391
> *
> *


Whats up Gabino hows everything going? :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 4 2009, 09:53 PM~12910674
> *BROWN SOCIETY &
> "STEP UP JOBS TRAINING PROGRAM"
> OPERATED BY PROTEUS INC/WITTMAN VILLAGE COMMUNITY CENTER
> ...


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 18 2009, 07:56 PM~13044761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)

I have been living in the CENTRAL VALLEY all my life and I have heard many HOMIES say that there is nothing happing here and the MAN (white man) always keeps us from doing our thing. These last few years the CHICANOS, LOWRIDERS and CAR CLUBS have been able to put on some CAR SHOWS. So if your are checking out this topic, spread the word about this CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW AND FESTIVAL, SATURDAY MAY 2ND IN VISALIA, CA. AT GOLDEN WEST HIGH SCHOOL.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 18 2009, 08:56 PM~13044761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Feb 19 2009, 08:23 PM~13054488
> *I have been living in the CENTRAL VALLEY all my life and I have heard many HOMIES say that there is nothing happing here and the MAN (white man) always keeps us from doing our thing.  These last few years the CHICANOS, LOWRIDERS and CAR CLUBS have been able to put on some CAR SHOWS.  So if your are checking out this topic, spread the word about this CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW AND FESTIVAL, SATURDAY MAY 2ND IN VISALIA, CA. AT GOLDEN WEST HIGH SCHOOL.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevy98 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Feb 5 2009, 07:29 PM~12919362
> *here's the after party gonna be its my b-day that day :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


maybe my house. Dave is making his first communion that day 
:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Feb 19 2009, 09:23 PM~13054488
> *I have been living in the CENTRAL VALLEY all my life and I have heard many HOMIES say that there is nothing happing here and the MAN (white man) always keeps us from doing our thing.  These last few years the CHICANOS, LOWRIDERS and CAR CLUBS have been able to put on some CAR SHOWS.  So if your are checking out this topic, spread the word about this CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW AND FESTIVAL, SATURDAY MAY 2ND IN VISALIA, CA. AT GOLDEN WEST HIGH SCHOOL.
> 
> 
> ...


not just the "white man" but OUR raza giving them excuses to shut us down , like gang banging . like they did mooney blvd years back . but now at least we do have the shows kicking off now , giving the youngsters in ALL the varrios another option and choice for some to do with thier lives .


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Feb 23 2009, 04:02 PM~13088539
> *not just the "white man" but OUR raza giving them excuses to shut us down , like gang banging  . like they did mooney blvd years back . but now at least we do have the shows kicking off now , giving the  youngsters in ALL the varrios another option and choice for some to do with thier lives .
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Feb 23 2009, 04:02 PM~13088539
> *not just the "white man" but OUR raza giving them excuses to shut us down , like gang banging  . like they did mooney blvd years back . but now at least we do have the shows kicking off now , giving the  youngsters in ALL the varrios another option and choice for some to do with thier lives .
> *


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Feb 24 2009, 05:46 PM~13100873
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 18 2009, 08:56 PM~13044761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 25 2009, 01:32 AM~13105471
> * TTT
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 25 2009, 10:07 AM~13107658
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Hows things going?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 25 2009, 11:27 AM~13108303
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Hows things going?
> *


SO FAR SO GOOD  
TRYING TO GET MORE SPONSORS :biggrin: 
AND COVERAGE 
STREETLOW IS GOING TO BE THERE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 25 2009, 01:59 PM~13109606
> *SO FAR SO GOOD
> TRYING TO GET MORE SPONSORS  :biggrin:
> AND COVERAGE
> ...


COOL.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

WORKING ON THE PRE REG.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 18 2009, 08:56 PM~13044761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 22 2009, 01:41 PM~13076989
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Feb 23 2009, 04:02 PM~13088539
> *not just the "white man" but OUR raza giving them excuses to shut us down , like gang banging  . like they did mooney blvd years back . but now at least we do have the shows kicking off now , giving the  youngsters in ALL the varrios another option and choice for some to do with thier lives .
> *


Alright, I hope to see you and some of those tight rides from ROLLERZ ONLY at the Car Show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Feb 26 2009, 09:17 PM~13123832
> *Alright, I hope to see you and some of those tight rides from ROLLERZ ONLY at the Car Show :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 26 2009, 11:48 PM~13125513
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 26 2009, 11:54 PM~13125564
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 26 2009, 11:54 PM~13125564
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


SUP COMPA? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 27 2009, 08:43 AM~13127503
> *:nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


lookin for some zenith do you know the hook up :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 27 2009, 10:06 PM~13134559
> *SUP COMPA? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 27 2009, 11:37 PM~13135475
> *lookin for some zenith do you know the hook up :biggrin:
> *


CHROME?


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Feb 26 2009, 10:17 PM~13123832
> *Alright, I hope to see you and some of those tight rides from ROLLERZ ONLY at the Car Show :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)

Here is the preregistration form


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 28 2009, 07:31 AM~13136674
> *CHROME?
> *


gold nipples, knock off,ring around hub if possibe.


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 28 2009, 10:53 PM~13142534
> *gold nipples, knock off,ring around hub if possibe.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 28 2009, 11:53 PM~13142534
> *gold nipples, knock off,ring around hub if possibe.
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 18 2009, 08:56 PM~13044761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 2 2009, 11:36 PM~13161533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Mar 2 2009, 11:39 PM~13161555
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 2 2009, 11:36 PM~13161533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

I NEED TO GET THE NEW INFO ON HERE :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 4 2009, 09:38 PM~13185620
> *I NEED TO GET THE NEW INFO ON HERE :uh:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)

Here is the new Flyer and Preregistration form for the show. If you want a form emailed to you request it from [email protected]


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Mar 5 2009, 07:35 PM~13195511
> *Here is the new Flyer and Preregistration form for the show.  If you want a form emailed to you request it from [email protected]
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS MIKE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Mar 5 2009, 07:35 PM~13195511
> *Here is the new Flyer and Preregistration form for the show.  If you want a form emailed to you request it from [email protected]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

we will be there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Import iLLusions


DTA


 


any word on a sound off?

just asking ?


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_SE YA THERE GABINO_


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 6 2009, 10:17 AM~13200721
> *we will be there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Import iLLusions
> DTA
> ...


     
NO SOUND OFF SORRY


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Mar 7 2009, 06:28 PM~13211947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Mar 8 2009, 07:57 PM~13219734
> *
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Mar 8 2009, 07:57 PM~13219734
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 9 2009, 08:15 AM~13223172
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 09:55 AM~13223922
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 7 2009, 05:10 PM~13211013
> *
> NO SOUND OFF SORRY
> *



thats kool bro, if u want a sound off let hit me up i get my db guy out there at the show to cover it for u guys.


atomic 

2877640



whats up with the import classes?

no love for us imports?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 9 2009, 11:10 PM~13232781
> *thats kool bro,  if u want a sound off let hit me up i get my db guy out there at the show to cover it for u guys.
> atomic
> 
> ...


EUROS
TWO DOOR
FOUR DOOR
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 9 2009, 10:10 PM~13232781
> *thats kool bro,  if u want a sound off let hit me up i get my db guy out there at the show to cover it for u guys.
> atomic
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 10 2009, 09:21 AM~13234864
> *EUROS
> TWO DOOR
> FOUR DOOR
> ...



come on bro we both know that euros are lowriders and imports are import performance rides. better know as tuners.


u know we will roll deep also, i got lots of customers asking me about the show.



 


thankz

atomic


import iLLusions 

dta customz performance tuning and car audio.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 10 2009, 10:29 AM~13235975
> *come on bro we both know that euros are lowriders and imports are import performance rides.  better know as tuners.
> u know we will roll deep also, i got lots of customers asking me about the show.
> 
> ...


They are very different styles.


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_GABINO ARE THERE ANY POWER OUTLETS ON THE GROUNDS._


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

I'LL B THERE WITH BOTH RIDES TTT FOR BROWN SOCIETY AND STEP UP

Sup 559 ryders


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Mar 11 2009, 09:56 PM~13255370
> *GABINO ARE THERE ANY POWER OUTLETS ON THE GROUNDS.
> *


YES SER :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 10 2009, 10:29 AM~13235975
> *come on bro we both know that euros are lowriders and imports are import performance rides.  better know as tuners.
> u know we will roll deep also, i got lots of customers asking me about the show.
> 
> ...


I'LL MAKE THIS CLASS IF WE GET ENOUGH CARS FOR IT


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Mar 12 2009, 02:29 AM~13257130
> *I'LL B THERE WITH BOTH RIDES TTT FOR BROWN SOCIETY AND STEP UP
> 
> Sup 559 ryders
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Mar 5 2009, 07:35 PM~13195511
> *Here is the new Flyer and Preregistration form for the show.  If you want a form emailed to you request it from [email protected]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 13 2009, 08:33 AM~13269158
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 12 2009, 09:02 PM~13266309
> *YES SER :biggrin:
> *


_I will send out my reg. this weekend, how do I get the power outlet._


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_GABINO, WHATS THIS DANGER ZONE SHOW, EVERYONE IS TALKING ABOUT, WILL LOLOS BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE AND WHAT CAR CLUBS ARE GOING TO BE THERE_


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Mar 13 2009, 10:31 PM~13276676
> *GABINO, WHATS THIS DANGER ZONE SHOW, EVERYONE IS TALKING ABOUT, WILL LOLOS BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE AND WHAT CAR CLUBS ARE GOING TO BE THERE
> *


ITS MOSTLY A TRUCK & IMPORT SHOW BUT THEY DO HAVE SOME LOWRIDER CLASSES. :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Mar 13 2009, 10:31 PM~13276676
> *GABINO, WHATS THIS DANGER ZONE SHOW, EVERYONE IS TALKING ABOUT, WILL LOLOS BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE AND WHAT CAR CLUBS ARE GOING TO BE THERE
> *


BROWN SOCIETY
51/50
PREMIER
THAT I KNOW OF
NOCTURNAL WAS THERE LAST YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## chevy98 (May 26, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 15 2009, 07:41 PM~13289415
> *BROWN SOCIETY
> 51/50
> PREMIER
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

Hit us up for all your trophy needs, hands down to have the best looking and lowest price on trophys to cover any event.


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Mar 5 2009, 07:35 PM~13195511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Mar 18 2009, 09:52 PM~13321783
> *
> *


SUP YOU GUYS GOING TO MAKE IT ? :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 18 2009, 08:43 PM~13320895
> *ttt
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 18 2009, 09:18 PM~13321300
> *Hit us up for all your trophy needs, hands down to have the best looking and lowest price on trophys to cover any event.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Mar 5 2009, 07:35 PM~13195511
> *Here is the new Flyer and Preregistration form for the show.  If you want a form emailed to you request it from [email protected]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

WHATS UP GABINO HOWS THINGS GOING?


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Mar 20 2009, 11:28 PM~13343441
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :nicoderm:
> *


WHATS UP COOK YOU GOING TO DANGER ZONE?


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 22 2009, 06:21 PM~13355989
> *WHATS UP COOK YOU GOING TO DANGER ZONE?
> *


after i get off work :angry: i have to make that money so i could have that new look  COOKS 1970.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 20 2009, 11:02 AM~13337141
> *   WHATS UP GABINO HOWS THINGS GOING?
> *


IT'S GOING


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 23 2009, 07:55 AM~13360749
> *IT'S GOING
> 
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Mar 22 2009, 10:52 PM~13358976
> *after i get off work :angry:  i  have to make that money so i could have that new look  COOKS 1970.
> *


SO WHEN DO WE GET TO SEE THE NEW LOOK?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

>


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Mar 24 2009, 10:46 AM~13373765
> *bump!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 23 2009, 08:50 PM~13368778
> *SO WHEN DO WE GET TO SEE THE NEW LOOK?
> *


hopefully this year some time  its going to be kind of a long prosses,have to wait for my turn in the paint booth :biggrin: then once that done it down hill from that time


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Mar 24 2009, 10:49 PM~13382004
> *hopefully this year some time   its going to be kind of a long prosses,have to wait for my turn in the paint booth :biggrin: then once that done it down hill from that time
> *


COOL CANT WAIT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 24 2009, 10:51 PM~13382024
> *COOL CANT WAIT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't forget to bring an Easter Basket for the Kids :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

AFTER TALKING TO THE OTHER CLUBS AT DANGER ZONE TODAY,IT LOOKS LIKE WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A GOOD SHOW!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 28 2009, 09:48 PM~13420187
> *AFTER TALKING TO THE OTHER CLUBS AT DANGER ZONE TODAY,IT LOOKS LIKE WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A GOOD SHOW!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 28 2009, 08:48 PM~13420187
> *AFTER TALKING TO THE OTHER CLUBS AT DANGER ZONE TODAY,IT LOOKS LIKE WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A GOOD SHOW!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 30 2009, 08:13 AM~13430418
> *
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

YOU GUYS READY FOR THIS?
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 31 2009, 08:18 AM~13442411
> *YOU GUYS READY FOR THIS?
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 31 2009, 07:18 AM~13442411
> *YOU GUYS READY FOR THIS?
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hell :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 31 2009, 08:54 AM~13442714
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> Here is the new Flyer and Preregistration form for the show. If you want a form emailed to you request it from [email protected]


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_SKANLESS CAR CLUB WILL BE IN DA HOUSE, MAY 2_


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Apr 1 2009, 07:42 PM~13459072
> *SKANLESS CAR CLUB WILL BE IN DA HOUSE, MAY 2
> *


COOL!
IS THE TROKITA COMING WITH YOU?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Apr 1 2009, 07:42 PM~13459072
> *SKANLESS CAR CLUB WILL BE IN DA HOUSE, MAY 2
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 2 2009, 08:07 AM~13463549
> *
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> Here is the new Flyer and Preregistration form for the show. If you want a form emailed to you request it from [email protected]


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

ttt can't wait!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

counting down Gabino. :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Apr 6 2009, 08:33 PM~13502230
> *counting down Gabino. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

U KNOW CHILDHOOD DREAMS WILL BE @ THE SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Apr 7 2009, 09:49 PM~13513374
> *U KNOW CHILDHOOD DREAMS WILL BE @ THE SHOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 8 2009, 10:19 PM~13524482
> *
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Apr 6 2009, 08:33 PM~13502230
> *counting down Gabino. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Apr 8 2009, 10:42 PM~13524684
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 9 2009, 08:01 AM~13526699
> *:thumbsup:
> *


2 more days hno: hno:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 4 2009, 09:53 PM~12910674
> *BROWN SOCIETY &
> "STEP UP JOBS TRAINING PROGRAM"
> OPERATED BY PROTEUS INC/WITTMAN VILLAGE COMMUNITY CENTER
> ...


$300 for each class! 3 to make a class
who is down?


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Apr 9 2009, 10:44 PM~13535292
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> Here is the new Flyer and Preregistration form for the show. If you want a form emailed to you request it from [email protected]


THIS IS THIS NEXT BIG ONE FOR THE 559!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> > Here is the new Flyer and Preregistration form for the show. If you want a form emailed to you request it from [email protected]
> 
> 
> THIS IS THIS NEXT BIG ONE FOR THE 559!
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> THIS IS THIS NEXT BIG ONE FOR THE 559!
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT

SUP 559


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Apr 13 2009, 07:03 PM~13565746
> *TTT
> 
> SUP 559
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

..........."THE BIG M"..DELANO WILL BE IN THE CASA


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Apr 13 2009, 10:06 PM~13568237
> *..........."THE BIG M"..DELANO WILL BE IN THE CASA
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

SO PEEPS WANT ANOTHER CLASS FOR THE HOPP.
BUT WE ONLY HAVE 900 TO GIVE OUT.
SO WHO WANTS TO GET A PAY CUT?
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 14 2009, 10:38 PM~13580452
> *SO PEEPS WANT ANOTHER CLASS FOR THE HOPP.
> BUT WE ONLY HAVE 900 TO GIVE OUT.
> SO WHO WANTS TO GET A PAY CUT?
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Getting closer hno: hno:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 14 2009, 09:38 PM~13580452
> *SO PEEPS WANT ANOTHER CLASS FOR THE HOPP.
> BUT WE ONLY HAVE 900 TO GIVE OUT.
> SO WHO WANTS TO GET A PAY CUT?
> ...


:nono: 
what do they want to add :0


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

2 MORE WEEKS 
:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Apr 15 2009, 10:55 AM~13583593
> *:nono:
> what do they want to add  :0
> *


STREET WITH FACTORY MOUNTS :uh: SINGLE :0 :0


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 16 2009, 06:59 AM~13592941
> *STREET WITH FACTORY MOUNTS :uh:  SINGLE  :0  :0
> *


:biggrin:in all the show im considered street, its the shocks


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

*NEW FRIENDS C.C. WILL BE THEIR.*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Apr 16 2009, 08:18 AM~13593105
> *:biggrin:in all the show im considered street, its the shocks
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Apr 16 2009, 09:57 PM~13601793
> *NEW FRIENDS C.C. WILL BE THEIR.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Apr 17 2009, 10:59 PM~13612152
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

2 more weeks!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 19 2009, 10:08 AM~13621909
> *2 more weeks!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: everybody ready :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 4 2009, 09:53 PM~12910674
> *BROWN SOCIETY &
> "STEP UP JOBS TRAINING PROGRAM"
> OPERATED BY PROTEUS INC/WITTMAN VILLAGE COMMUNITY CENTER
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Apr 19 2009, 07:47 PM~13625350
> *:biggrin: everybody ready :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 20 2009, 02:40 PM~13632661
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :nicoderm:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt how much for a vendors booth?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 20 2009, 02:52 PM~13632793
> *ttt how much for a vendors booth?
> *


$100
let me know if you need a good spot :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 20 2009, 03:30 PM~13633259
> *$100
> let me know if you need a good spot :biggrin:
> *



shaded spot :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 20 2009, 03:34 PM~13633317
> *shaded spot  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL SAVE U A TREE :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 20 2009, 03:34 PM~13633317
> *shaded spot  :biggrin:
> *


Come on Jess its not that hot up here its only been 90 degrees :biggrin: :biggrin:. You wont melt away. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 20 2009, 08:29 PM~13636952
> *Come on Jess its not that hot up here its only been 90 degrees :biggrin:  :biggrin:. You wont melt away.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:wave: :h5: :wave:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Apr 20 2009, 10:21 PM~13638598
> *:wave:  :h5:  :wave:
> *


SUP COMPA U COMING 2 THIS ONE? :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

SO WHO'S COMING FOR THE HOPP?
AND WHO'S COMING TO SHOW?

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 20 2009, 10:03 PM~13638331
> *:thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 21 2009, 10:07 AM~13642025
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevy98 (May 26, 2008)

:biggrin: every one ready for the show?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevy98_@Apr 22 2009, 07:59 PM~13661048
> *:biggrin: every one ready for the show?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

GOT PRE REG FROM
NEW FRIENDS 
CARNALES UNIDOS 
EVILUTIONS
SCANDALOUS 

AND CALLS FROM
AZTEC IMAGE 
SOFTIN
NUESTRO PRIDE
ROLLERS ONLY
MAJESTICS 
AND OTHERS!
SEE YOU NEXT SAT! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 23 2009, 10:38 PM~13673901
> *GOT PRE REG FROM
> NEW FRIENDS
> CARNALES UNIDOS
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 23 2009, 09:38 PM~13673901
> *GOT PRE REG FROM
> NEW FRIENDS
> CARNALES UNIDOS
> ...


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 23 2009, 10:48 PM~13673989
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 24 2009, 07:56 AM~13676072
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hows it going GABINO you got all paper work ready for next week? :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 1 MORE WEEK!!! hno: hno:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 25 2009, 02:40 PM~13687719
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: 1 MORE WEEK!!! hno:  hno:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 21 2009, 08:15 AM~13641015
> *SO WHO'S COMING FOR THE HOPP?
> AND WHO'S COMING TO SHOW?
> 
> ...


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

:wave: 

TTT

4

DA

559


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

6 more days


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 26 2009, 11:36 AM~13693271
> *6 more days
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 24 2009, 11:13 AM~13678015
> *Hows it going GABINO you got all paper work ready for next week? :biggrin:
> *


YA !
THE FIRST LADY GOT IT DONE FOR ME  
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 26 2009, 04:17 PM~13694879
> *YA !
> THE FIRST LADY GOT IT DONE FOR ME
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 25 2009, 09:27 PM~13689972
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 21 2009, 08:15 AM~13641015
> *SO WHO'S COMING FOR THE HOPP?
> AND WHO'S COMING TO SHOW?
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 23 2009, 10:38 PM~13673901
> *GOT PRE REG FROM
> NEW FRIENDS
> CARNALES UNIDOS
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 27 2009, 07:35 AM~13701008
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Count Down 5 Days!!!


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT FOR A GOOD SHOW


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Apr 27 2009, 04:01 PM~13706391
> *TTT FOR A GOOD SHOW
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 16 2009, 07:59 AM~13592941
> *STREET WITH FACTORY MOUNTS :uh:  SINGLE  :0  :0
> *


so is this going to happen if ya pm me !!!!about time street car's with tag's that drive's on the street's every day!!!!get change to do there thang not jus hopper's !!!!they better not be trailer queens!!!!!!get at me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 27 2009, 10:12 PM~13710603
> *so is this going to happen if ya pm me !!!!about time street car's with tag's that drive's on the street's every day!!!!get change to do there thang not jus hopper's !!!!they better not be  trailer queens!!!!!!get at me :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT :yes: REAL STREET DRIVERS THAT ARE STREET LEGAL AND HOP :thumbsup:


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)

I THINK 559 KUSTOMS HAVE A BAGGED CUTLASS STREET DRIVER THAT WANTS IN ON IT, :uh: WHAT IT DO ALBERT :dunno: :guns: "SKIES THE LIMIT" :0


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE...


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: I'm not gonna b able to make it to this show I have a early smog appt dam if it's done early ill head over there. 

TTT


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

HERE IS ONE WITH THE ADD. :uh: 








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIKES87_@Apr 27 2009, 09:46 PM~13711905
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT :yes: REAL STREET DRIVERS THAT ARE STREET LEGAL AND HOP :thumbsup:
> *


Mike i got real street car. tags etc. just took it on hyw 65 to test it doing 55 mph with no pro. im a street car.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Apr 27 2009, 11:01 PM~13712082
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Apr 27 2009, 11:11 PM~13712199
> *SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rahjmh2 (Feb 22, 2006)

559Kustomz will be there


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIKES87_@Apr 27 2009, 10:46 PM~13711905
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT :yes: REAL STREET DRIVERS THAT ARE STREET LEGAL AND HOP :thumbsup:
> *


yes sir let me know if they do it!!!!!!!!if not we can do some on the street's!!!we can drive some where and do it !!!!!!!


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rahjmh2_@Apr 28 2009, 09:39 AM~13714875
> *559Kustomz will be there
> *


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

JUST DIPPIN C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE !!!!!!TEAM JD


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 28 2009, 07:43 PM~13721448
> *
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Apr 28 2009, 10:00 AM~13714446
> *Mike i got real street car. tags etc. just took it on hyw 65 to test it doing 55 mph with no pro. im a street car.
> *


 :thumbsup: HOPE 2 SEE YOU THERE AND THE REST OF MAJESTICS :wave:


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 28 2009, 09:53 PM~13722868
> *JUST DIPPIN C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE !!!!!!TEAM JD
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 28 2009, 08:53 PM~13722868
> *JUST DIPPIN C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE !!!!!!TEAM JD
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 28 2009, 08:10 AM~13714004
> *HERE IS ONE WITH THE ADD. :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 29 2009, 08:17 AM~13727412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 29 2009, 09:13 PM~13737056
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Apr 29 2009, 10:08 AM~13728856
> *
> *


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 29 2009, 09:43 PM~13737613
> *
> *


COMPA WHAT THE EARLIEST I CAN TAKE MY CAR IN THE MORNING.


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

getting closer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Apr 29 2009, 11:49 PM~13739204
> *getting closer!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Apr 29 2009, 11:19 PM~13738954
> *COMPA WHAT THE EARLIEST I CAN TAKE MY CAR IN THE MORNING.
> *


6AM! :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 28 2009, 08:53 PM~13722868
> *JUST DIPPIN C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE !!!!!!TEAM JD
> *


GETTING SOME CALLS FROM BAKERS :0 :0 
LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD HOP  
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 30 2009, 07:32 AM~13740573
> *GETTING SOME CALLS FROM BAKERS :0  :0
> LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD HOP
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 30 2009, 07:48 AM~13740718
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes  :


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 30 2009, 08:03 AM~13740870
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes  :
> *


2 MORE DAYS!!!! hno: hno:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

1st category for hop
Single pump-truck/car(cars and trucks will be competing against each other, not separate classes)

2nd category for hop
Double pump-truck/car(cars and trucks will be competing against each other, not separate classes)

3rd category for hop
Radical-any car or truck that rear bumper is higher than 37 inches is considered in the radical class. Must have rear bumper to measure from. If bumper is modified, measuring will be from stock location.

Any car in any class that gets stuck is NOT hopping, therefore they will be disqualified!

Must have minimum of 3 cars per class for payout of $300.00.
$25.00 to enter each category

BUENA SUERTE AND SEE ALL YOU HOPPERS SATURDAY AT 2:00P.M
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Nos vemos el Sabado... :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Apr 30 2009, 09:26 PM~13749910
> *Nos vemos el Sabado... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 30 2009, 08:32 AM~13740573
> *GETTING SOME CALLS FROM BAKERS :0  :0
> LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD HOP
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OH SHIT! :0 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 30 2009, 08:03 PM~13748761
> *1st category for hop
> Single pump-truck/car(cars and trucks will be competing against each other, not separate classes)
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Apr 30 2009, 09:26 PM~13749910
> *Nos vemos el Sabado... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TOMORROW SHOW TIME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@May 1 2009, 01:14 AM~13751963
> *TOMORROW SHOW TIME :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@May 1 2009, 01:14 AM~13751963
> *TOMORROW SHOW TIME :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 30 2009, 08:03 PM~13748761
> *1st category for hop
> Single pump-truck/car(cars and trucks will be competing against each other, not separate classes)
> 
> ...


is it steel on if it rain's pm me if ya or no


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 1 2009, 01:50 PM~13757422
> *is it steel on if it rain's pm me if ya or no
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

DAMN RAIN :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm: wuts gonna happend?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 1 2009, 07:30 PM~13759884
> *:nicoderm: wuts gonna happend?
> *


x2 :0


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)

I met with Gabino tonite at 7:30 and he said that we will be there at 5:00am to set up. The rain should stop about 5:00am or so. The Car Show is still on. Hope to see everyone out there. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@May 1 2009, 09:30 PM~13761100
> *I met with Gabino tonite at 7:30 and he said that we will be there at 5:00am to set up.  The rain should stop about 5:00am or so.  The Car Show is still on. Hope to see everyone out there. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

we will be there with some trophies, giving u the best prices hands down on ur trophy needs. need a quote give me a call


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 1 2009, 07:30 PM~13759884
> *:nicoderm: wuts gonna happend?
> *


ITS STILL ON!
THE SUN WILL COME OUT  
SEE YOU THERE :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: showtime :biggrin: :biggrin: everybody ready


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@May 2 2009, 04:03 AM~13762707
> *:biggrin: showtime :biggrin:  :biggrin: everybody ready
> *


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

its a great show come on out!!!!good food,good music,good looking girls what ealse could you ask for!!!!!!


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

GRACIAS TO GABINO, AND BROWN SOCIETY CC FOR MAKING MY WIFE AND I FEEL WELCOME. THE SHOW WAS GOOD, HAD FUN DJ-ING FOR EVERYONE, AND CONGRATS TO DELEGATION CC FOR WINNING THE DANCE-OFF. THANKS AGAIN GABINO.

"DADDY'S GIRL"" GOOD PEOPLE, NICE MEETING YOU!!


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

congrates to every one who won! i took 1st muscle car,,,big congrates to daddys girl who took best show and other best ofs...


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

any pics


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@May 2 2009, 07:41 PM~13767182
> *any pics
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@May 2 2009, 07:47 PM~13767230
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


x3 I did`nt get to make it :buttkick:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@May 2 2009, 07:41 PM~13767182
> *any pics
> *


X4


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 2 2009, 08:25 PM~13767480
> *x3 I did`nt get to make it :buttkick:
> *


its ok u AINT NOBODY 
LOL J/K
good turn out sorry u couldnt make it


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 2 2009, 08:56 PM~13767763
> *its ok u AINT NOBODY
> LOL J/K
> good turn out sorry u couldnt make it
> *


My sister gave me late notice (last night) on my neices First Communion.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 2 2009, 06:15 PM~13766676
> *GRACIAS TO GABINO, AND BROWN SOCIETY CC FOR MAKING MY WIFE AND I FEEL WELCOME. THE SHOW WAS GOOD, HAD FUN DJ-ING FOR EVERYONE, AND CONGRATS TO DELEGATION CC FOR WINNING THE DANCE-OFF. THANKS AGAIN GABINO.
> 
> "DADDY'S GIRL"" GOOD PEOPLE, NICE MEETING YOU!!
> *


     
No thank you for coming out!  
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

THANKS TO ALL THE RIDERS THAT SHOWED UP !
THE ONE THAT DIDN'T GET SHOOK UP BY THE LIL RAIN :0 
THANK YOU ALL FOR SHOWING UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_MUCH LOVE FOR GABINO AND BROWN SOCIETY AND THE DJ. SHOW WAS OFF THE HOOK, GOOD EXAMPLE GUYS. PROP SHOUT OUT TO JAKE AND GINO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:_


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_WILL POST PICS TOMMORROW_


----------



## rahjmh2 (Feb 22, 2006)

thanks for a good show it made it even better for taking first in 90s
for all those who didnt show up...you missed a great show and some damn good tacos,music and turn out. 
A Special congrats goes out on Daddys Girl










Once again thanks to BROWN SOCIETY CC and Gabino


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 2 2009, 11:32 PM~13768951
> *THANKS TO ALL THE RIDERS THAT SHOWED UP !
> THE ONE THAT DIDN'T GET SHOOK UP BY THE LIL RAIN :0
> THANK YOU ALL FOR SHOWING UP :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


CONGRATS ON THE SHOW GABINO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 3 2009, 08:30 AM~13769921
> *CONGRATS ON THE SHOW GABINO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I WAS LOOKING FOR YOU ALL DAY   
NEXT TIME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: pics coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

HAPPY LATE B-DAY "CRISIE" :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 3 2009, 08:03 AM~13770081
> *HAPPY LATE B-DAY "CRISIE" :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks :biggrin: my feet hurt from all the walking we did yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@May 3 2009, 09:09 AM~13770106
> *:biggrin: thanks  :biggrin:    my feet hurt from all the walking we did yesterday  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: 
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

any more pics? :biggrin:


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 3 2009, 09:17 AM~13770141
> *any more pics? :biggrin:
> *


*X2*


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 3 2009, 09:17 AM~13770141
> *any more pics? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

was their a hopp


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

who won the hop ?


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

NICE PICS! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

it was a great show thank's to brown society and gabino for leting us show up late!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@May 3 2009, 11:21 AM~13770799
> *who won the hop ?
> *


i dnt know some guy with a big head!!!!!!!!!hahhahahaha


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

nice pic's homie!!!!!!!!!!! dadysgirl


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

:0


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 3 2009, 12:03 PM~13771001
> *it was a great show thank's to brown society and gabino for leting us show up late!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 3 2009, 09:02 AM~13770073
> *I WAS LOOKING FOR YOU ALL DAY
> NEXT TIME :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsdown:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@May 3 2009, 01:01 PM~13771287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

any video of the hop...


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

uffin: DAM LOOKS LIKE A MISSED A GOOD SHOW! :nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 3 2009, 05:37 PM~13772656
> *uffin: DAM LOOKS LIKE A MISSED A GOOD SHOW!  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

vid of the hop will be up tomorrow down loading them right now :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: whats up bro c u tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## chevy98 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@May 3 2009, 07:28 PM~13773624
> *:biggrin: whats up bro c u tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: what's up lil bro.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy98_@May 3 2009, 07:43 PM~13773767
> *:wave: what's up lil bro.
> *


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@May 3 2009, 07:27 PM~13773603
> *vid of the hop will be up tomorrow down loading them right now :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

NICE PICS ANY PICS OF THE RED/BURGUNDY BURBAN?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## chevy98 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 3 2009, 09:09 PM~13774798
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: did you get sun burned too?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy98_@May 3 2009, 09:36 PM~13775169
> *:nicoderm: did you get sun burned too?
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 3 2009, 09:09 PM~13774798
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 3 2009, 09:41 PM~13775239
> *:yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 3 2009, 05:37 PM~13772656
> *uffin: DAM LOOKS LIKE A MISSED A GOOD SHOW!  :nicoderm:
> *


XXXXXXXXXXXXX2222222222222222222222222


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@May 3 2009, 10:49 AM~13770642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COMPA WAS THAT ARE PRIMO MICHAEL ALVAREZ FROM THE MOE TOWN WITH THE MOWTOWN CLASSIC.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@May 3 2009, 10:25 PM~13775755
> *XXXXXXXXXXXXX2222222222222222222222222
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@May 3 2009, 10:31 PM~13775804
> *COMPA WAS THAT ARE PRIMO MICHAEL ALVAREZ FROM THE MOE TOWN WITH THE MOWTOWN CLASSIC.
> *


YUP!
HE GOT FURTHEST DISTANCE  
CAME DOWN TO GET AWAY FROM THE RAIN :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@May 3 2009, 10:46 AM~13770630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

who came home with the money


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@May 4 2009, 09:40 AM~13778650
> *who came home with the money
> *


THE GREEN REGAL


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

how many inches


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@May 4 2009, 02:02 PM~13781149
> *how many inches
> *


72" :0 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)

Here is what the Visalia Times Delta had to say.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@May 4 2009, 06:05 PM~13783824
> *Here is what the Visalia Times Delta had to say.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> Here is what the Visalia Times Delta had to say.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Great pics. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> > Here is what the Visalia Times Delta had to say.


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

>


:yes: :yes: :yes:
[/quote]


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 5 2009, 07:36 AM~13789521
> *HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO 559 AREA LOOKS LIKE I MISSED A GOOD SHOW


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@May 5 2009, 02:14 PM~13793604
> *HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO 559 AREA LOOKS LIKE I MISSED A GOOD SHOW
> *


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@May 7 2009, 08:57 AM~13814255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@May 3 2009, 10:49 AM~13770642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 4 2009, 08:25 AM~13777939
> *
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@May 8 2009, 09:02 AM~13825684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@May 8 2009, 09:02 AM~13825684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I did not mean to leave you out of the post with the plaquez. You showed up after I put my camara away.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

L.I.F.E. End of Summer BBQ! 
Great day, good people and bad ass cars!!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@May 8 2009, 07:55 PM~13831842
> *L.I.F.E. End of Summer BBQ!
> Great day, good people and bad ass cars!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@May 8 2009, 03:35 PM~13829654
> *I did not mean to leave you out of the post with the plaquez.  You showed up after I put my camara away.
> *


_Its all good bro, much love._


----------

